
The Website Is Down (Hilarious 10 Minute Video) - edw519
http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com/
======
sant0sk1
I saw this a few days ago and considered submitting it, then I thought, "No
way the HN community would find this kosher."

Shows what I know :P

EDIT: kosher for submission to HN, not kosher in general.

~~~
tectonic
Hey, if it's this funny, submit it!

~~~
radu_floricica
Downmodded, but i have to explain. First, it's specifically mentioned in the
guidelines that just funny news are strongly discouraged. Second, this is not
reddit and i like it. I read both, but for very different reasons.

~~~
edw519
Agreed.

2 reasons I "strayed" and posted this:

\- Humor that only an IT person can really appreciate

\- I laughed so hard at this, I just _had_ to share it with you guys.

I won't stray from the guidelines again unless it's _really_ that good. This
one was.

~~~
radu_floricica
Notice I didn't pick on you but on the sentiment that "all funny is good". The
video is already a meme, and I wasn't surprised to see it here.

------
markbao
I love all the subtle touches in the video, like the Monster.com page being up
in the beginning.

Favorite part though: logging in to guy's Exchange account and deleting the
message from the sent box. Brilliant.

~~~
josefresco
I loved the idle "shoot the Halo guy in the crotch" part, I can't think of how
often I've been idling in a game whilst talking to a noob repeatedly shooting
a teammate in the crotch in CS:S

------
edw519
May not be the best of hacker news, but don't drink and watch this at the same
time unless you have a waterproof keyboard.

------
thomasswift
The voices in this video are sort of annoying, they sound all pitched up. The
one thing that is great how each party has different terminology for what
restarting is and means. plus the desktop is pretty funny.

------
dkokelley
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=230838>

Same video, different site, submitted 2 days ago.

This is a funny video, but what's also funny is that it made the front page
this time.

~~~
gojomo
(1) less-known submitter; (2) linkjacked.

~~~
volida
I agree. It's a think about trusting. If someone less known submitted this I'd
have not clicked or continue watching the video after 1st minute because it's
boring at the beggining.

------
swombat
I thought this was Hacker _news_. This is, what, 4 days old? Ancient!

</sarcasm>

~~~
swombat
C'mon downmodders! I even included sarcasm tags! :-)

------
auston
Perfect opportunity for TIPJOY to step in!

~~~
ivankirigin
I already tipped it :)

<http://tipjoy.com/joy/28560/>

There is no reason a page should go down because of bandwidth limits. Just ask
the readers/viewers to support the cost. One tip in 10,000 should suffice.

------
merrick33
Spot on!

\- website = Internet \- sales guy humor vs admin guy terseness. \- deleting
from exchange email love it

------
noonespecial
There is so much wrong with this I don't know where to start.

Paralysis of options!

I mean seriously. If I were in charge of this company, I'd fire everyone,
format all of the servers and start the company over. You just can't fix it
when its that far gone!

~~~
auston
its not real?

------
siculars
funny as hell... cracking up throughout.

------
mynameishere
"How many programs do you have running?"

Dang, I sometimes have 2x that much going at once, and not all little stuff
either. Like, 5 eclipse instances and Visual studio, 7 or 8 shells, 10
notepads, 3 or 4 mysql prompts, 2 remote desktops, FF, IE, IM, outlook, word,
excel, not to mention 5 different dbms's running in the background. I guess I
could top it off with Halo.

~~~
Hexstream
Your context-switching costs must be huge!

And no, I'm not talking about the computer.

------
initself
GENIUS

------
BRadmin
hmm, thewebsiteisdown.com is... down?! you don't say?!

i saw it on TC first, but its now on the main page of www.noob.us if you
haven't seen it.

